# Decoy Numbers



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

*When setting up last fall what did you have?*​
High quality low numbers (5 doz or less)3294.12%Low quality high numbers (5 doz or more)25.88%


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

In the few years that i have hunted geese, our crew has always set up big numbers of rags and shells for honkers. Ive recently read that a smaller, and more mobile spread around 3 dozen is the key for success.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't see an option for high quality, high number spreads? Our group normally puts out 6-14 doz. full bodies.


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

I think their are many factors to answer ur question...weather, time of season, the geese ur hunting will vary from flock to flock....The first part of the hunting season doesn't usually require a very big spread....we use big spreads in the later part of the season mainly for migrators.....we always use the best dekes we got first than through out every thing later inn the year.....also you might want to think about larger spreads bringing inn larger flocks.......It kills me to have to sit and watch a large flock come inn during the first season, knowing that all you can do is sit and watch....we never shoot into flocks bigger than 15 or so birds inn the first season.....we have learned that shooting any bigger flocks really educates the ones that get away......


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think that bird education is an intersesting point. I would like to hear what others think about it. I think it probably is valid if you are hunting the same general areas all the time. Tough to hold off when you get a good flock committed though. I would love to hear others comment on this.


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

A few friends and i just leased a pit for the 2004 season........2800.00 ! ! Now grant its probally one of the best goose hunting spots on the easternshore of Maryland !.....But thats alot of money to thru out.....u dont want to see anybody doing any sky busting to ruin the spot or busting up any huge flocks ! It may be different if we had 10 different pits and or places to hunt.....canadian goose hunting is big business here and hard to even get a spot even if u got the money....


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Would 15 doz Foot floaters be high quantity or quality? :wink: I am with Hustad on this one....quantity and quality.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yep...Quality AND Quantity. We have 9 dozen foots now and I'm sure the Posse will be cramming another few dozen in the trailer for next year! I want to be at 15 dozen before long!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Fullbodies in BIG numbers all the way!!


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

You guys ever tried making Canada Northwinds? Wouldn't the motion be what you would need? I think you would be able to get by with just a few dozen for added movement but not too much.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I never liked canada windsocks too much, no real reason why other than the vast difference in appearance. FB's work so I figure why switch. I'm going to add decoy dancers and windlifes to enough to add the movement for this fall and I think that spread could hold the test of time.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Ive got six custom painted canadas from jim jones that look good if there is some wind.


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

high quality high numbers isnt an options because it shouldnt even be a question! Not everyone has the $ or the storage for fullbodies.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Whakgreenie, Of course not everybody has the $ or storage for big spreads of full bodies. As far as the money goes you'd be surprised how quickly you can build a big spread if you buy a little at a time. Very few people, including the guys I hunt with, can afford to drop a couple grand on decoys. We have just bought a few each year and will keep doing that. As far as storage goes, Even if I have to put them in my closet... I'll find a place to store 'em :wink: 
No matter what, its big spreads of quality decoys for me. Maybe my priorities are out of whack, but oh well.


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

I was just saying that idealy everyone would want high quality high numbers. I am just getting a spread this year and was seeing if everyones .02 was gonna lean me in another direction in the number of decoys and quality i plan on getting. I plan on running 5 doz dark silo's with 2 doz mallard silo's. to start out with come fall.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Greenie, take the cash you would spend on the 5 doz. silos and buy a couple dozen fullbodies. Take it from someone who has had just about everything, you'll be happier in the long run. Trust me, if you buy silos, you'll end up selling them for fullbodies in a couple years. You might as well start building a killer spread now! :beer:


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Ditto, I tried silos for years because I liked the portability, ease of storage, etc. Problem is, fullbodies work MUCH better.


----------



## ganderlander (Oct 9, 2003)

I agree with these guys, In-fact I'm in the same boat. If your interested
in silo's ive got a great deal for you. Full bodies all the way!!! One doz ghg or foots is a better spread than five doz. silo's Ive hunted alot over both and you can take this advice to the bank. JMHO or maybe not quite so humble!


----------



## buckmaster (Apr 16, 2003)

High quality and high quantity all the way.  Just like was posted earlier, buy a few here and a few there and all of a sudden you got decoys comming out of your ears and need a trailer, (or a bigger one for some of us). I have a buddy that bought something like 7 doz outlaw silo's and all most of them do now is collect dust  . Silo's are great when it is snowing out so you don't have to dust off the full bodies, but other than that we only use a few to get a little different look as the geese are locked. Save the hassle of trying to sell those decoys later


----------



## wabo (Mar 7, 2004)

I must be in the minority here, because i like Silo's Alot so much so that if i were hunting Canada's only i'd choose them everytime. Looking to be running over 500 next fall. However i would'nt buy them, homemade coroplast silo's made from last season's Seed sign's are free all except the paint. So far i may have 75 buck's invested in all 500. :lol:

Now Snow's are a whole different ball game. I don't wanna know what i've got invested there. :eyeroll:  :wink:


----------



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

All this talk...I shoot birds over one dozen Herters Canada floaters that are about twenty years old. For our two bird limit(basicly one flock) I dont see the need to get a trailer and six dozen full bodies etc.
I will probably get schooled by the snows this weekend in Britton, SD bc we only have fifty silos and some Canadas.
PS - I am sure when I get the cash I will see the need to buy more dekes (Dont we ALL get it ALWAYS?)
BTW How much are the silos?


----------

